# Brew Enhancer Alternatives



## grutnip (27/2/16)

Hi

Trying to keep costs down and use what I have, here is my very simple recipe:

[SIZE=18pt]IRISH ALE[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]1 can Coopers Draught[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]300g Golden Syrup[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Note: Fill your fermenter to the 21 litre mark only.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Brewing Method:#1[/SIZE]

What can I use instead of the brew enhancer? I have plenty of dex and some brown sugar? Bit more of the golden syrup?

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/2/16)

Brew enhancer 1 is 60% dextrose,40% maltodextrin ( stolen from google )

Dextrose = Glucose

Maltodextrin is sometimes used in beer brewing to increase the specific gravity of the final product.[4] This improves the mouthfeel of the beer, increases head retention and reduces the dryness of the drink. Maltodextrin is not fermented by yeast, so it does not increase the alcohol content of the brew.


----------



## Bribie G (27/2/16)

Where are you located?
If you are near a capital city Chinatown type area you can get very cheap rice maltose syrup for about $2 for 500g from Asian supermarkets, that's a cheap alternative to golden syrup.
I always have a few tubs handy.


----------



## grutnip (27/2/16)

West Brissie, we have a limited asian supermarket at indro.

ta


----------



## burrster (27/2/16)

As stu has said the brew enhancer is 60% dextrose. So just using your own dextrose will suffice. As for the malto dextrin you could just leave it out. That said, do you already have the brew enhancer? If so just use it. To save cost it is cheaper to buy dextrose in bulk and malt in bulk ( and maltodextrin for that matter) you could buy some of each in bulk from a well priced supplier and make your own 'brew enhancers' the down side us the Initial out lay and having to store what's left for the next brew. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## grutnip (27/2/16)

Yeah, I was hoping the molasses in the brown sugar would act as a non fermentable somewhat similar to the malt, but it still has a lot of sugar. I may just try adding say 600g dex and say 200g brown sugar.


----------



## burrster (27/2/16)

A quick google reveals that molasses is unfermentable, but I guess how much is in brown sugar, I'm not sure. It will possibly alter the flavour too, and the colour. In the end it can't hurt to try!


----------



## grutnip (27/2/16)

There can't be a lot of molasses in there, so perhaps I should dial back the dex a touch too. Or just suck up the extra alcohol!


----------

